# Router moving up and down.



## nu wudworker (Oct 18, 2015)

Here's a new one I'll bet.
Had my Craftsman plunge router mounted in the table I built using a phenolic plate. The height wasn't too easy to adjust so I switched to the regular base. It is now self adjusting. But NOT the way I want. 
I was routing an edge on a piece of softwood and the bit kept rising. Still solid in the collet, the router adjustment was rising. Set it back to its proper position, started again and the router slowly descended. 
Okay!? Tried several times with similar results. 
Any ideas? I'm stumped.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

What is the model number of the router


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome Jim...

if the base has a camed locking lever it may need adjusting..


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Craftsman routers have developed a reputation for the optional Random Height Adjustment feature, but it's usually the bit squirting out of the collet. Since it's not the collet in your case, there's bound to be some way to adjust how snug the clamp holds the router in position. Looks like yours needs to be tighter.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Jim.

The solution will depend on the OEM of the router. Over the years they have been supplied by several different manufacturers under the Craftsman name to Sears. However, first thoughts are right there with Stick and Andy. Sounds like a tightness problem. I had one that had a hairline crack in the "friction band", for lack of a better descriptor. It wasn't visible until it was under tension and of course the motor walked in the base.

Bill


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I agree with all the guys about the clamping. I had one do that and it was just a matter of adjusting the clamping pressure.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Like Bill, I'm very suspicious about a part having fractured.
I'd pull it out of the table and give it a thorough cleaning, and then examine it _very carefully_ under a bright light. 
Plastics age and get brittle! (In many ways like us...)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> .
> Plastics age and get brittle! (In many ways like us...)


harrumph...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> harrumph...


No names were mentioned...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> No names were mentioned...


who are you trying to kid???
throw back posts...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, if the walker fits...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's the thing;
it was working fine...now it isn't *'What's changed?'*
An _ abrupt_ shift in characteristics almost always indicates a malfunction of a part or parts, rather than faulty adjustment.
Not saying it _isn't_ the later but I'd (almost) be willing to bet a part's broken or come loose...in the sense of a missing fastener (vibration).
By changing adjustments without confirming the former, the evidence is being hidden, but it will come back to haunt.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I didn't have any idea he was that old.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oops moment...make that "latter" not "later"


----------



## RGBPlastics (Jun 26, 2011)

Had exactly the same problem. My solution was to buy a DeWalt. Also gave me a 1/2" collet.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, if the walker fits...


If you two don't behave, I'm sending both of you to your rooms!:surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## nu wudworker (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank you people. Will check the cam lock and the band among other things. The solid base hadn't been used for a couple years so may have put it away without knowing it was fuschluginor. Thanks!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> If you two don't behave, I'm sending both of you to your rooms!:surprise::surprise::surprise:


ummmmmmmmmmm... *DDDDAAAAD!!!!!!!*
we share the same room....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Put Stick in with Rick...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Put Stick in with Rick...


that's it...
turn in your shovel...
@schnewj...
Bill make sure he does...
and get him some more supervision...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey...he started it!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yur right...
he did...

*WILLIAM!!!!!*


----------



## TallPaul85 (Sep 27, 2004)

The only two places that will allow it to move is the collet area and clamping. Look for a cracked collet, highly unlikely, or a dirty nozzle where the collet goes in. Also remove the motor and check tor a cracked body especially around the clamping area.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> yur right...
> he did...
> 
> *WILLIAM!!!!!*


Stop your whining, or no ice cream. Now you and Dan play nice.


----------



## nu wudworker (Oct 18, 2015)

YES!!! Just checked the router and found an adjustment to tighten the cam. Worked like a charm. 
You guys are great. Thank you. OH! And it's a Mastercraft (Canadian Tire brand) not a craftsman. Sorry about that.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Buy a lottery ticket!!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> or no ice cream...


I'm gonna tell Katie what you are up to....
and give her your mom's phone number and email addy...

yur in big trubble now buddy...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nu wudworker said:


> YES!!! Just checked the router and found an adjustment to tighten the cam. Worked like a charm.
> You guys are great. Thank you. OH! And it's a Mastercraft (Canadian Tire brand) not a craftsman. Sorry about that.


so why did it loosen to start w/...
would a locking nut, nylok or a 2nd ordinary nut be a good thing to install....


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Put Stick in with Rick...


That's cold, very cold...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> That's cold, very cold...


and that's not a 10th of it....


----------



## nu wudworker (Oct 18, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> so why did it loosen to start w/...
> would a locking nut, nylok or a 2nd ordinary nut be a good thing to install....


It was the factory setting.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nu wudworker said:


> it was the factory setting.


*whew!!!*


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick and Rick like cold.


----------

